# Charlotte Planted Aquarium Club



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm finding more and more people in the Charlotte, NC area who are interested in planted aquaria and would like to start up an official organized club. If you're interested in participating please let me know in this thread so I have your contact information on record. At this point I'm hoping to have the 1st meeting at my house sometime in November.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Phil,

I'm no where near Charlotte but it's great to see that you are starting up a club! The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned! I think this is the best way to get this side of the hobby spreading!

Good Luck!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually I think the best way of spreading the hobby is Hygrophila polysperma, but clubs are a good alternative.


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Dang it, I moved to Charleston from Rock Hill, SC last year for college. Although, I do have to go home at some point. 

very sad now,
Melissa


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*I'm in*

Good idea Phil!

Count me in....it will be fun

Gilly


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

We'll be here when you get home Melissa. Thanksgiving and Christmas are only a few short weeks away.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

We're having an informal meeting at my house on Friday Nov. 11th after work. PM me if you would like directions/information.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I would love to join, though I will only be able to attend whenever I go home for break. Unfortunetly I won't be going back till Nov. 18th so I'll miss the meeting lol


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's ok, we'll be having others soon. I've got an order of plants coming in for folks and I wanted to invite others over to meet with us if they were interested. 

Winter break is going to be a good time for us as I'm in school still too.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

So how did the interest meeting go Phil?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok. It wasn't really a meeting, more of a plant pick up, but we were able to get six folks together at the same time talking plants, it was cool. Hopefully we'll be able to have a more focused gathering in January.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Meeting announcement.

Who: Anyone interested in coming
What: Talk all things planted aquarium
When: March 11th, 1:00pm
Where: My house in southwest Charlotte, NC. 
What to bring: Cuttings, plant related literature, questions/answers, snacks. 

Why: I want to get all the people in the greater Charlotte are who are interested in planted aquaria together to look at tanks, talking plants, help me figure out what's wrong with my tanks, and enjoy eachother's company.

There's no real agenda other than discussion of possibly starting an organized group specifically oriented around planted aquaria. 

I've got three tanks, one of which may not be set up. If we wanted to discuss equipment setup and aquascaping I could have plants and a tank available for an interactive activity. 

I've also got all of the AGA conventions on DVD and a bunch of books, TAGs, PAMs, Aquajournals for discussion if we wanted to go that route. 

If there's enough interest we could make this a Pot Luck too. 

Please pm/email me for directions.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*cool*

Yea!!! I'll be home that weekend.. looking forward to it Phil. Please email me if this is a go (I sometimes forget to check all the forums in time for an update) BTW.. how is that eheim holding up? 
I was at TC's store today.. couldnt find a stand for that 40g :-(

more good news, I'll be in town for the Raleigh meeting and I'm definately going  If I could only get a tank up in time to give a home to all those plants and fish  I talked to Ulrich and sent him a bunch of pics.. we'll see what he can come up with

Gilly


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've pissed off all of CAAS announcing this as an alternative to the regularly scheduled road-trip meeting. It's definately going to happen, even if it's just you and me.  

I haven't hooked the Eheim up yet. Every time to go down there and start thinking about tearing everything up I pause.  It'll have to happen soon though, I'm ordering the Anubias this week or the next.

Raleigh's out for me, I've been told I've got a field trip to attend in Elkin on the 25th.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*Update: 2/23/06*

Update #1: I'm going to be 30 in seven months from yesterday. 

Update #2: I'm moving out of my house and in with a friend on March 5th and need to get rid of a bunch of aquarium stuff.

Here's my situation: I've got a 40 breeder, lights, filter, substrate, and CO2 system ready to bet set up but I'm lacking a stand and canopy for it. The lighting is an AHSupply refit so I need a wooden canopy and would like to get a pre-made stand/canopy to complete the setup.

Here's a list of the hardware I'm willing to part with. Basically I either want enough $$ to buy the stand and canopy myself or if you have one available that's in decent shape I'm willing to entertain any serious offer for the following.

2.5g, 5.5g, 10g 
Numerous 10g glass tops
15w 16" light suitable for a 5.5 with an extra unused bulb. (I think they're PowerGro or the like)
Various heaters and powerheads 
In-tank ProfiStar CO2 reactor
AC500 (needs a new media carrier, but otherwise works well) 
Various small HOB powerfilters 
250w MH ballast and mogul socket. I removed the reflector so you'll need a new one.

Eheim ECCO 2233 (I believe) 
2x36/55w AHSupply refit kit with 36w bulbs 
1x 36/55w AHSupply refit kit with 36w bulb 
2x13w AHsupply refit with 2x50/50 bulbs (comes in a canopy/housing for a 2.5g)

I've also got a 29g with an AGA open frame MDF "breakdown" stand and a 2x65w PC Corallife Aqualight that I'm willing to part with.

If someone's willing to offer enough I'd entertain the idea of selling the CO2 system that goes with it. 5lb with Milwaukee regulator w/solenoid and RedSea Reactor200 diffusor w/bubblecounter.

I'm going to be at the house the evening of Friday March 3rd through Sunday March 5th (moving day). That's the only window of time available to pick this stuff up.

Please PM with offers/inquiries.

Thank you,
Phil


----------

